# Your Favorite Conductor For President!



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Just to add one more to the list of silly threads. Would any of the great conductors make a good head of state?

Most are probably far more intelligent than the average politician. They have experience in organization, orchestra/local politics, decision making, fund raising, etc. Yes, like politicians they have big egos, but probably more discipline and a stronger work ethic. 

Maybe president is stretching it a little, but mayor could be a possibility?

I vote for Marin Alsop. She seems to get a lot accomplished.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

I assume that you would need a natural-born American to do this, otherwise the "birthers" would really have a field day.

I'll go for Leonard Slatkin. He obviously has a real love for his country, inspires a lot of confidence, and has managed a symphony (Detroit) in the most difficult of economic times.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Not such a silly thread, maybe, the Polish pianist Ignaczy Padereweszki was the President of his country sometime in the first half of the 20th century...


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Gerard Schwarz for Governor!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

John Williams


----------

